# Apple Tree Acres Twix! Update: She's Here!



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Tomorrow I am picking up a doe I've actually had on deposit for a few months! Her name is Twix, but the title is her full name. During her last heat, she had a date with a handsome buck, so she should hopefully be bred! She will be a first freshener, at nearly two years old (she turns 2 in May). I am also getting a Boer wether as a buddy for her. Unless I get too attached, he will eventually be a meat goat. I just want her to have a friend who is an adult like her, since my two kids gotta grow up so they can hold their own in herd dynamics.

I took these pictures when I first visited her. She is a very friendly girl, very food driven (she was snarfing on hay during pictures, haha!). She is registered, has great bloodlines, like Twincreeks and Sugar Creeks. Not that coat patterns matter so much, but she had a perfect, symetrical butterfly on her back, which is neat 

Hay = more interesting than new person 









Chowing down, haha.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Apple Tree Acres Twix!*

Aww...she's adorable!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Apple Tree Acres Twix!*

What a pretty Girl!! I love the name Twix too!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Apple Tree Acres Twix!*

Nice girl Grats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Apple Tree Acres Twix!*

Nice... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Apple Tree Acres Twix!*

Very nice


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Apple Tree Acres Twix!*

She and her buddy are home!

I just settled Twix and her wether friend in after an hour and a half long car ride! They ate hay the entire ride, so I don't think they were too distressed!









Before I left them alone to chill, I handed out treats. Twix is really a sweetheart, but a bit leery now, as to be expected. But as soon as I revealed some dried cherries in my pockets her reaction went from "STRANGER DANGER! STRANGER DANG-oh! You have treats! Yay!" 


















You are looking at one TINY boer wether! Which is astounding, because his parents (who I saw firsthand) are bruisers, they're massive and muscled. He just turned out to be a peanut! He is a little bit shorter than Twix is! He was born on 3/20/2011, so that is pretty much his full size.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Congrats on the new additions. Twix looks like a real sweetheart

Does the wether have a name? or no since its a meat goat...


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

The breeder was calling him Peanut, because of his small size. I actually think he is too cute to eat. I mean, he is SUCH a munchkin, a mini boer so to speak. And when I eventually get a buck, he can be a buddy for the buck. So yea, mind changing, he'll be sticking around.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

They're both awfully cute, she especially. Love the attitude!
She's actually related to the young buckling I'm getting soon too! 
Congratulations! I'm sure they will both be spoiled. I think he lucked out with a softie like you as a momma .


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I like the name Peanut   I was gonna suggest Munchkin lol


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Zarafia said:


> They're both awfully cute, she especially. Love the attitude!
> She's actually related to the young buckling I'm getting soon too!
> Congratulations! I'm sure they will both be spoiled. I think he lucked out with a softie like you as a momma .


Neato, you are getting a goat with lines from Apple Tree Acres?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cuties!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

My new buckling's dam has lines with Twincreeks and Sugarcreeks in her. And he will be registered! I'm so excited about getting him! He's tiny and will be my herd sire .
I'll post his full pedigree when I have both sides. His Dam is Doublegate RC Gidget and you can Google her and see her and her pedigree.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

The little boer wether hath been dubbed Artie by my mother, and he will remain a pet. Artie after her father, her family's name is Boers. And since he's a boer goat, makes sense!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How sweet! Love the little butterfly on her back! And it's terrific that they're settling in so nicely (eating hay all the way in the car??? :thumb: )


----------

